# Slingshot Review :Barnett Diablo



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:184]

Check my video review and please send me your feed back!


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Never shot any wrist braced slingshots before, Looks bigger than i imagined.

Those tubes look kinda heavy would probably do well with some heavy ammo.

Thanks.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree ,steel or led balls would be preferred ,for this bad mama jama!


----------

